# Feeding Vitalin Original to Mice



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey folks, I have been feeding Vitalin Original working dog museli food to my mice for a while now and can thoroughly recommend it.

Analysis: Protein 18%, Oil 3.2%, Ash 6.8%, Fibre 2.8%, Moisture 12%
Ingredients: Cooked Wheat, Cooked Sweetcorn, Meat & Marrowbone, Soya, Cooked Barley, Vitamins & Minerals.

I feed it mixed with some wild bird seed but it makes up the bulk of the diet:









My mice are looking in peak condition, lovely and shiny, and the babies are growing up bigger and fatter than they have for a while. It costs between £12 and £15 for 15kg, depending on where you get it from.

http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/mal...nCompletePetFood/_ORIGINAL 15/283512/Original


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Bloody heck we must be on the same brain wave lenght Sarah, i kid you not i was actually looking at this dog while at Batleys today! Wish id have bought sone now!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah you see, that's the Dutch breeder brain  :lol:


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Indeed =] too bad it wont be for another few weeks when ill be at batleys next unless i can get down again or see if my friend from Dobermann Rescue is going could pick me some up either that or i can buy a smaller bag from somewhere local and ease the stud onto it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I wouldn't feed it to dogs personally but it's FANTASTIC for mice and they love it. It's all grains, covered in meat and marrowbone dust.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Im sure we used to have a gsd come in at work was fed this and bannanas. Kennelgate sell it for 3.05 for 2.5kg and 13.95 for 15kg luckly i have a kennelgate just round corner from me. Im sure its about 10 from batleys with no vat but will just check when i go down next.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

The 15kg bag is only £8-64 at Mole Valley Farmers. I think I will shortly be taking a trip into Liskeard (my nearest store), but they deliver as well.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> The 15kg bag is only £8-64 at Mole Valley Farmers


 :shock: That's FAB!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

9.45 no vat =]


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Is that from Batleys Mark? I bought a small bag and Im sure it wasnt more than £2/£3


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've given Sarahs recommendation a go.It cost me 13.45 for a 15 k bag.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

kellyt said:


> Is that from Batleys Mark? I bought a small bag and Im sure it wasnt more than £2/£3


Yeh thats 9.45 for a 15kg bag tho


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I purchased my 15k bag from Mole Valley farmers on Dec 29th, just before the price went up, and my mice seem to be thriving on it. Mixed with wild bird seed, it makes for an inexpensive feed. Very important when, like me, you are on a pension. So thank you so much, Sarah, for telling us about it.
Having said that, Minnie, my Siamese mouse, and my pet (as opposed to the breeding stock) is busy stuffing her face with some cooked rice left over from my dinner (keeps her off the computer keys!), so perhaps she isn't as keen as the rest.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

You're very welcome! I'm so pleased with the change in my mice since I've been feeding it I have been recommending it to EVERYONE! :lol:

Please let us know how it works out for you SarahC, good or bad


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

I nearly brought some of this on sunday whilst I was out buying in some mouse stuff... I looked at it in the bucket then my eyes moved over to the bucket next to it were I found 
Vitalin active.... and since I was looking just for a meat biscuit for mixing into one of my mixes I thought it was ideal. ( do two mixes that I alternate during the week )

Ingredients:
Meat & Marrowbone 31%, Wheat, Maize, Oats, Chicken Fat, Chicken Meat Meal, Fish meal, Brewers Yeast, Linseed, Soya, Vitamins & Minerals.
Analysis:
Protein 24%, Oil 10%, Fibre 3%, Ash 7%, Moisture 10.5%, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 19 mg/kg. Vitamin A - 15000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 - 1800iu/kg, Vitamin E - 70iu/kg.
Vitamin Potency:


----------

